# Brand New Thread,,,, Pensacola Fishing Forum Hunting Club



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

to everyone who pmed me and emailed me. and anyone else interested in joining this club,,

I am in the process of making a bid on a piece of property. , I am going to email those who already emailed me. I am shooting for 850.00 a gun, this will include the lease and the insurance, with some left over to build some club plots and stands. any other moneys will be discussed with club members only, after they are selected.

This is what I need, commitments 

Name, address, phone number, email address, forum name, and same information for others you have interested.

Will Moore ( RammerJammer) is going to be the Treasurer.

I need to get this ball rolling, I dont have much time....

good luck to us... thanks, Kenny

:usaflag


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, Kenny right?,

I've been keeping my eye out for a club. I'm possibly interested in this idea you're working on.

couple of questions, if you know the answer yet:

1. where is the land located, ie; what part of the county or how many miles from town etc?

2. will it be a club where each member has an assigned plot or will it be a communal style club where members can hunt anywhere on the club land.

3. any ideas on a guest policy? for example would my dad or friend be able to hunt with me if I was a member of the club?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (4/17/2008)*Hey, Kenny right?,
> 
> I've been keeping my eye out for a club. I'm possibly interested in this idea you're working on.
> 
> ...


BIGRIGZ,

Here is his older post with some info. Not sure if your questions are answered there, but just trying to help.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic55363-42-1.aspx


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, Kenny right?,

I've been keeping my eye out for a club. I'm possibly interested in this idea you're working on.

couple of questions, if you know the answer yet:

1. where is the land located, ie; what part of the county or how many miles from town etc?

This particular piece borders Pine Barren Rd just northwest of Hwy 29.

2. will it be a club where each member has an assigned plot or will it be a communal style club where members can hunt anywhere on the club land.

Most likely assigned one spot for private use only with various club spots that will be first come first serve. 

3. any ideas on a guest policy? for example would my dad or friend be able to hunt with me if I was a member of the club?

I'm sure guest hunts will be available, but don't think that thespecifics (i.e., how many times and fee) have been worked out yet. 

Thanks, Ken


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

Anthony R. Bailey, 2700 Eureka ln , Pensacola Fl. 32526 e-maile [email protected] hone # (850)944-0634 cell: (850)982-6218 forum name Bos'n money delivered where ? do you want a check droppped offto you at wk. tony


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Checks dropped off at my work is fine, also I think Will wont mind accepting checks aswell... I will write a generic receipt of the money, when I we get a genuine PFFHC receipt book, we will rewrite the reciept...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

also please PM me with the personal infromation, it doesnt need to be on an open forum.. thanks:usaflag


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm all for the new club, and I would like to be a member if it gets going. But how long before for sure you get the lease? I don't have that much money to put out on a maybe.

Thanks,


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

is it a one year lease .


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

It may be kinda hard for some to commit with out some idea of the rules and regs. If there are any in place it may help in their decisions to ante up.If we do and aren't happy with anything that comes along in the setting up of the club, will there be a refund. I mean it may not be everyone's cup of tea or totally different than what they are expecting and already committed 850.00. Not being negative here just a question that crossed my mind. Good luck with the whole thing. I hope all the clubs have a great year.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is what i know,,, this whole piece of property is 21500 acres. all if it is owned by RMS Group,, it is split up into 6 parcels.. all clubs will have to abide by the same rules, plus some rules made by the club members. Im anticipating an open forum style club, all members get a vote on how things will run, and the majority will rule. I think since I am doing all the leg work the officers need to be appointed the first year.. after that it will be a vote, if yall dont like the job im doing then vote me out. I hope this is not the case though, what i do know is I have till april 30 at 3 pm to submit a bid. if and when i win the bid i dont want to have to beg people to join... I would like to bid on several parcels,, so I would like to have about 40 people that are committed... I dont have to have your money right now, will it help, sure it will, then i dont have to get it later, but it is not the deciding factor.. I just dont want to have to explain everything to everyone, I will however explain everything i know to someone who thinks he is committed,,, if you dont like it sure you can quit, depending how far into the season determines the amount of refund if any,,, I know i dont have 850.00 laying around to hope i get into a club. so the money right now is not the big thing... a genuine potential commitment is. hope this helps... Kenny

:usaflag


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

KENNY, IS THE PEICE OF PROPERTY YOU ARE REFFERING TO THE PEICE THAT BORDERS FIREBREAK 1 NEAR THE FRONT CHECK STATION AT CAMP OF THE PINES AND BORDERS THE DIRT PART OF PINE BAREN ROAD WHERE IT MEETS HWY 29 NEAR THE SAW MILL OR THE MOST NORTHERN PART THAT BORDERS PINE BAREN ROAD ON THE PAVED PART?ALSO APROX HOW MUCH WOULD THE LEASE BE PER ACRE TO KEEP IT AROUND 850.00 PER GUN? THANK FOR ANY INFO. I MIGHT BE INTERESTED.THANKS BOGIA


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Minimum bid is $6.00 per acre. Smaller tracks probably will go higher. Larger tracks probably will be near the low end. It will be harder to manage the larger tracks and keep everyone happy. Smaller tracts should be easier to manage. No one should be disclosing their bid on the forum. You can estimate for every member you will pay a minimum of $615.00 per gun at$6.00 per acre. If Kenny tell you how much he is bidding maybe somebody else bids a little bit higher. No one has secured a lease yet. Once the winner of each tract has been awarded, the administrator or president will be able to give you a better number. These clubs could be anywhere from $615.00 to whatever assuming the clubs get the maximize allowable number of members. Also I remeber that Jamie Hall didn't want people collecting money till the bids had been awarded. He specified If we knew of people collecting money before they had secured a lease, he wanted to know about it. I think we have until July to pay the lease.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I plan on bidding on several parcels..... the whole area is good.:usaflag


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

"40 members ?"

I think you will need 4 parcels, sorry for saying anything, but you need to think of SAFETY.

40 will be about 80 acres each give or take. Now with the clear cut areas, that is reduced

allot. I hope before anyone joins they look at the club parcel considers number of members,

and the hunt able land involved. I know the areas involved and be sides two areas 10-12 hunters

per area is the limit for safety. of the other two areas 20 hunters may work together to hunt 

each of them.

So all beware $850 per gun and $ also includes plots, and improvements; sounds like a meat

house.:nonono


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

not going to be a meat house, and I said i was planning on bidding on several parcels,, one may even be the 5000 acre parcel... so if you are sorry for saying anything then please dont...

:usaflag


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'79\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Sequoiha.......Does any body have a map of the sections RMS has laid out for each parcel. If they gave you one, would you mind trying to post a copy if you could? I think that would benefit a lot of guys in their decisions. Thanks</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where are you trying to keep the members to acres ratio to. I know you wanna keep it around $850, but is the going to be hunting people close to each other or is it gonna be spread out a bit. Also how are you gonna do the plots, is it included in the lease dues, or is it extra, and is each plot private or is it a sign out deal.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Well the bid package is in the hands of the usps.. wish us luck,,,:usaflag


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck.

Don't let the stress of all this take the fun out of the upcoming season for you.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Geronimo, thats not going to happen, I assure you I have plenty of other reasons to be stressed out,, I just dont stress very easily,, hell Im going to be 50 in july and I still have all my hair, and get around like most 20 somethings.. I am very excited about the upcoming season. I plan on spending all my free time getting our lease up to par. and try to make it something to be admired. 

and If i dont get this lease, I will get something going somewhere... :usaflag


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

Kenny 

How much land (acres) did you bid on? As asked what sections did you bid on?

East,west,north,south areas? I guess I am asking what fire breaks?

opcorn


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

If you win the bid an need someone to plant the plots. I have a tractor an equipment to do the work. i border the property. on the hwy 95 side by the school.you can see the plot of mine i've planted. thanks


----------



## outdrsmn (Dec 13, 2007)

Kenny, you guys just call me when rabbit season comes in.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

HAY KENNY HOW LONG OF A LEASE IS IT GOING TO BE .IF IT IS ONE YEAR .IT SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF HARD WORK JUST FOR ONE YEAR .I AM LOOKING FOR A CLUB BUT I WOULD LOOK SOMETHING LONG TERM.


----------



## dumpduc (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you have one of thespecific areas (A thru F) you are bidding on?

thanks


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like tosee the map of the areas. Please............if possible


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Blue Bell, thanks for the offer, I may take you up on that....

fishinoversex, I really dont want to discuss which areas I bid on, on the open forum, this is a sealed bid with over 90 applicants, and I dont want to give any information out that can be used against me...

Mulletman, It is a year to year lease, all of RMS Group land is a long term lease, providing you dont do anything to be removed.

collard, I have been told by you and several other people that you are interested in this club,, if you will come by the shop I keep all the information there, and I will discuss it with you personally,,

splittine, I dont have all the answers yet,, but I intend this to be an open forum club where we all have an input as to how we run the club... sort of a majority rules.

again everyone, I dont want to discuss all the ins and outs with the general public, but if you are considering or want to be a member, then I will discuss it with you.

after we aquire the land, then we can talk here all we want to, but until then it is a sealed bid.. you know a (secret bid)

thanks for you interest...

:usaflag


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

everything sounds good kenny. i completely understandu beinghush hush. good luck on the bid and keep me informed bro.

Sculls


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck Kenny

Today is the last day to submit, so it won't be long now.

Alvin


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing good news.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Well it has come to my attention that I did not win the bid on any of the properties. so it looks like a PFFHC is not in the future, thanks for everyones interested. maybe somewhere else. 

:usaflag


----------

